# Molde, tall mountains and Norwegian fjords



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Molde, tall mountains and Norwegian fjords

I went on a 2 day vacation alone on Friday to Saturday, travalled to the city of Molde, and later to the mountains and fjords. Visited Trollstigen (the troll road) and Ørneveien (the eagles road) on my way to Geirangerfjorden (maybe the most famous fjord in the world). On my way home i went to Sjåk, Lom and Vågå and saw some nice stave churches before i drove over Dovre mountains and to Trondheim.

>> Gallery 1: Molde



























The city of Molde.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Gallery 2: Innerdalen, Trollstigen and surrounding scenery


































































































Looking up Trollstigen, the troll road.




































I took a 2 hour trip up this 1 600m tall mountains, i reached 1 400m













































Flowers growing at 1 400m.









Åndalsnes in the distance.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Gallery 3: Tafjord, Geiranger and Dalsnibba.


























"Der ingen kunne tru at nokon kunne bu"!









Geirangerfjorden, perhaps the most famous fjord in the world.

















































































Geiranger Fjordsenter.













































Mountains as seen from Dalsnibba.









The road from Geiranger and up to Dalsnibba. A tourist road goes all the way up to 1 500m tall Dalsnibba, which offers a spectacular view over Geiranger and surrounding scenery!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Gallery 4: Sjåk, Lom and Gudbrandsdalen



































Lom stave church.













































Høvringen near Rondane.









Snøhetta mountain (2 286m) on Dovrefjell.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Gallery 5: Great panoramas

*Dalsnibba Panorama*
 
>> [927kb.jpg / 4282 x 600 pixels]

*Dovrefjell Panorama*
 
>> [446kb.jpg / 3109 x 600 pixels]

*Innfjorddalen mountainpeaks Panorama*
 
>> [929kb.jpg / 5195 x 600 pixels]

*Ørnesvingen (Eagle's turn) Panorama*
 
>> [428kb.jpg / 1719 x 600 pixels]

*Sjåk Panorama*
 
>> [431kb.jpg / 1419 x 600 pixels]

*Skorgedalen Panorama*
 
>> [675kb.jpg / 2489 x 600 pixels]

*Trollveggen Panorama*
 
>> [210kb.jpg / 1886 x 600 pixels]

*Rauma Panorama* . . . . . . . . *Rica Seilet Panorama*
  
>> [657kb.jpg / 800 x 1818 pixels] . >> [392kb.jpg / 800 x 1512 pixels]


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Very nice pictures. I bet that troll free zone pic could come in handy around the forums.


----------



## united4ever (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, am heading for a road trip round that part of Norway on Sunday, that certainly wetted my appetite. Will try and make it to Geiranger Fjorde after seeing that!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

united4ever said:


> Wow, am heading for a road trip round that part of Norway on Sunday, that certainly wetted my appetite. Will try and make it to Geiranger Fjorde after seeing that!


Yeah you should! Btw, go to the S&B subforum, then you can find some more threads which might interest you!


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow! Fantastic scenery and pictures, Norway is beaufitul, I just wish it weren't so expensive. Defenitely going to visit it some day!


----------

